# stormy classical music ideas?



## mskay (Nov 6, 2011)

i do dance GCSE and i need help with a song choice, and i would like it to be classical. i dont know much about classical music so i came here. It's based a storm, so is there any classical music that starts of with an instrument (e.g. violin) then a load of instruments clashing together before going all calm again? 

i was thinking of the swan lake ballet theme but in the middle it goes calm again which doesnt work.

Thanks!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

A piece that might fit your suggestion is the 4th movement of Beethoven's 6th symphony.






You can look through some of these previous threads for some more suggestions:

http://www.talkclassical.com/13557-musical-storms.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/10031-music-storm.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/14689-hurricane-listening-material.html


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

There was an entire movement in classical music called "sturm und drang", which could be translated to "storm and stress". Here's an example, not sure if it perfectly fits your description though. (The clashing starts a bit late, around 1:58)


----------

